# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  как я занимался рифмоплетством

## Daddy777

на одном форуме предлагалась рифма и надо было...
вот такие буримешки короче у меня получились:

рука мукА 
печь беречь 

снова к перу потянулась рука 
а лист бумаги бел, как мука 
буду я новую рифму печь 
но ни к чему рифмоплетство беречь

----------------------
стройка помойка 
лес небес 

на пустыре велась большая стройка 
а рядом с ней, как водится, помойка 
даа.. а когда то здесь густой был лес 
ох люди, не навлечь бы гнев небес
------------
лотос покос 
упал - запал 

усевшись поудобней в позе лотос 
брожу я по астралу, не вопрос 
а корм скотине? ну его в болото 
и я забил с прибором на покос 

ко всем покосам, силосам, озимым 
мой интерес давно уже упал 
не надо запивать еду мезимом 
мезимщикам воткните в зад запал
------------------
прост рост 
косит осень 

наш Гаврила с виду прост 
у него огромный рост 
он под полудурка косит 
прощай лето, здравствуй осень
--------------
справа переправа 
слева древО 

в Эдеме у речки, 
от выхода, справа 
едва лишь заметная 
есть переправа 
там змей искуситель 
появится слева 
и Ева увидит 
познания древо
-------------
Свет - банкет 
Огонёк - конёк 

служил пожарником Гаврила 
все спят еще, а он чуть Свет 
мундир уж гладит, что есть силы, 
готовится, как на банкет 

огонь - опасная забава 
пожар рождает Огонёк 
всегда Гавриле честь и слава! 
тушить пожар - его конёк
------------------
это не моё:
Темно. Фонарь куда-то к черту убежал 
Вином качает старый мой фрегат, как в шквал 
В потьмах за телеграфный столб держусь рукой 
Но ах, нет сладу с правою ногой 

Она вокруг меня танцует. Вот и вот 
Стена все время лезет прямо на живот 
Свинья! Меня назвать свиньею. О злодей 
Меня - который благородней всех людей 

Убью! А впрочем, милый малый, бог с тобой 
Я пью. Но так уж предназначено судьбой 
Ослаб. Дрожат мои колени, не могу 
Как раб. Лежу на мостовой и ни гу-гу 

Реву. Мне нынче сорок лет, я нищ и гол 
В траву заройте наспиртованный мой труп 
В ладье, уже к чертям повез меня Харон 
Один, я сплю, я сплю, я сплю со всех сторон

--------поскольку мне не было предложено рифмы пришлось лабать пародию:  

В потьмах за телеграфный столб держусь рукой 
Но ах, нет сладу с правою ногой... 

и левая не слушает меня 
и руки будто тоже не мои 
и голова совсем чужая от вина 
и выпал глаз, пойди его, найди 

и с языком совсем мне сладу нет 
плетет совсем не то, что я хочу 
и сам с собой рыдаю, а в ответ 
я сам с собою тут же хохочу 

пусть в ссадинах и синяках я, ерунда 
да пусть, оно до свадьбы заживет 
я чую, есть поболее беда 
что будет коль взбунтует мой живот?
--------------------
Чушь - глушь 
человек - век.

хвала инету, любая Чушь 
преград ей нету, проникнет в глушь 
в сети растёкся человек 
ступая в двадцать первый век
-----------------
бабайко участник форума, трофим тоже.... но участница
----------
Укор - помидор 
Огурец - молодец. 

у бабайки в огороде 
зреет помодор 
смотрит с завистью Трофим, 
а в глазах укор 
дай бабайка, будь добёр 
твой рецепт хвалёный 
чтоб был красный помидор, 
а не как мой, зелёный 
а бабайка с юморком: 
"вовсе нет секрета. 
надо шастать голяком 
перед ними летом" 

и с тех пор в саду Трофимка 
ходит в неглиже 
не краснеет помидор 
хоть зима уже 
но Трофим не унывает 
ай да молодец! 
у неё зато с полметра 
вырос огурец
--------------------
ник поник 
смолк волк 

у Гаврилы с трех букв ник 
навсегда вдруг в штанах поник 
навсегда зов природы смолк 
зол Гаврила теперь, как волк

----------------
и вот я снова здесь 
большой вам всем привет 
пришел с утра за рифмой 
глядь, а рифмы то и нет
---------------
снова слово 
жуть жруть 

а на заборе написали снова 
из трех лишь букв знакомое всем слово 
одна сказала бабка: "просто жуть,- 
я слышала, его без соли жруть!"
---------------

виз круиз 
багаж вояж 

без заморочек и без виз 
я начинаю свой круиз 
а все проблемы сдам в багаж 
и налегке начну вояж
-----------------
пень колода 
тень свобода 

то пень то колода, 
иду спотыкаясь 
а тень и свобода 
манят усмехаясь
------------------
бальзам - вам 
треники - веники 

она прекрасна, для его души 
бальзам 
влюблен он так, 
что и не снилось вам 

но робок он 
с утра, напялив треники 
сидит и целый день 
лишь вяжет веники
---------------
душу - нарушу 
опять - желать 

мадам зачем вы ранили мне душу 
жене я клятву верности нарушу 
пылаю страстью я у ваших ног опять 
для вас на все готов, 
извольте лишь желать
----------------
обьятья - проклятье 
власть - страсть 

мадам, уж падайте скорей в мои обьятья 
не навлекайте на себя моё - проклятье 
недолго на до мной иметь вам власть 
схожу в бордель лишь,
 и утихнет страсть
------------------
сидирома - сиди Рома 
горизонт - гори зонт 

на сотнях маегабайтов сидирома 
сиди смотри порнуху юный Рома 
заря уж осветила горизонт 
гори ты синим пламен тот зонт 
закрывший девы прелести от Ромы
----------------
инок одинок 
ботинок ботаник 

однажды малой схимы инок 
сидемши в келье одинок 
разглядывая свой ботинок 
вдруг испытал реальный шок 

иных миров явился странник 
и популярно объяснил: 
"ботинок" не рифмуй с "ботаник" 
ты ж не какой нибудь дебил
--------------
порок - зарок 
росток - цветок 

решил "ходок" 
девки- порок 
к девкам ни шагу 
дал зарок 

но наследил уж 
оставил росток 
вырос росточек- 
дивный цветок
--------------
кровь - морковь 
любовь - свекровь 

у девушки опять взыграла кровь 
а под рукою как на грех, одна морковь 
стихи читала про козла и про любовь 
ей только не свекровь, согласна на морковь 
-------------------
лица улица 
палец - подлец 

ой на барышне нету лица 
упустила она подлеца 
наш подлец безымянный палец 
спрятал от золотого кольца 

и смеется над барышней улица 
как невинности та лишилася 
а подлец пошалил и смылся 
от досады барышня хмурится
---------------
обогрев - веер 
столбняк - маньяк 

как горяча, зачем ей обогрев! 
ей веер был бы больше нужен 
берет столбняк едва её узрев 
беги маньяк, ты ею обнаружен
----------------------

проста хвоста 
сложно можно

моя жизнь абсолютно проста 
ни рогов у меня, ни хвоста 
и копыта найти будет сложно 
перестаньте искать! сколько можно?
-----------
полено - колено 
лысый - лисий

был полено - стал буратино 
я преклоняю пред папой колено 
увековечен он в кинокартине 
ставшей бестселлером нетленным 

хоть и учил дурачка папа лысый 
перехитрил его ум лисий 
страна дураков - удел молодых 
бонус лисе - пять золотых
-------------------
песок висок 
весло несло

протекает сквозь пальцы песок 
поседел уж давно мой висок 
и давно уж ненужно весло 
по теченью меня понесло
---------------

даш - карандаш 
не дам - для дам

наша Даша просто чудо 
нет красивей в мире Даш 
было бы совсем не худо 
заточить свой карандаш 

я за ночку с этой Дашей 
все златые горы дам 
но, как свойственно для дам 
говорит она,- "не дам"
---------------------
бас -колбас 
трава - дрова
аж стекла звенят, рокочет бас 
то мат бригадира цеха колбас 
откуда в колбасах взялась трава?! 
уволю всех нах! пущу на дрова!
----------------------
достались мне оба,- пряник и кнут 
то сладким покормят, то больно пнут 
учение - свет, говорил мне отец 
но был я бараном - пасти мне овец

Забота - работа 
Плювать - забывать 

у меня одна забота,- 
не кончалась бы работа 
мне на отдых наплювать 
стал про отдых забывать
------------

мир дыр 
конец иолодец 

шерше ля фам, старо как мир 
и замусолено до дыр 
но берегу я свой конец 
кто слушал сказку,- молодец
-------------

----------

